# Carbon Fiber Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These have gained more popularity over the last few years. Have you tried one or more? Do you own one or have thought about buying one? 

RainSong - Classic Series Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar w/Electronics


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@Steadfastly It would have to sound pretty dam good for $2999.99
You can buy a very nice Taylor for that kinda money.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I always understood, from cycling, that carbon fiber has a damping effect which sounds like something you don't necessarily want in an resonant instrument. It'd be really light though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've tried a few, and I like them. Some are better than others as with anything.

Would I buy one? No. 

It's nice that you don't have to worry much about damage.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> @Steadfastly It would have to sound pretty dam good for $2999.99
> You can buy a very nice Taylor for that kinda money.


So true. Or Martin, or Eastman, etc. etc. For some reason, the non-electric version is only $2179.00. or $1600.00 CDN if you buy it in the USA but that is still quite pricey. That is quite a difference. 

The only advantage I can see is their is never going to be any humidity or moisture issues. I have never played one but some people who have bought them say they are wonderful instriuments.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

A friend of mine has the cutaway abstract looking one. It plays like a dream and sounds much better than my 3 acoustic guitars. And as a bonus you don't have to stop playing it if it starts to rain. But for the cost of a measly 3k I think I will pass.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I played a couple at Cosmo and they had a mellow kinda tone which surprised me. I think though, that where they would really come into there would be if you were playing under water for a long time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A friend bought one a few years back. He liked it but it was the neck profile or something else that meant he didn't keep it very long. I wasn't super knowledgeable about acoustics (much the same now) and thought it was decent and that I'd never buy one haha.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I played one once, don't recall the maker. Unbelievably comfortable and smooth playing but didn't have a lot of volume acoustically. Plug it on and it shone. If I had the money I would have one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't own one and probably never will because I already have some great acoustics. I love the idea and I've played several, all were uniformly easy to play, sounded great and looked cool.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've tried a couple that were made by Composite Acoustics. Played really nicely and sounded great, but what really struck me was the dynamic range. I also like the idea of them being weather-proof. However, the ones I tried started at $2500 - which is enough to buy my current guitar twice and have enough left over for a passable electric.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

There’s a Rainsong OM and a WS (sort of a medium jumbo body) that I’ve played several times at Long & McQuade. They sound fantastic and I am quite tempted. Good chunky necks on them, too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Darrell Braun reviewed a KLOS a few weeks ago. I'll see if I can find the link.

Here we go.





And a tone comparison.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

If I lived on a boat or as my wife seems to want now, a tiny house or trailer, I would probably have only 1 guitar and it would be a carbon fiber.

At the moment, I’m resisting. Pray for me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StratCat said:


> If I lived on a boat or as my wife seems to want now, a tiny house or trailer, I would probably have only 1 guitar and it would be a carbon fiber.
> 
> At the moment, I’m resisting. Pray for me.


I am praying for you. I am praying that you give in to your wife's wishes and get a nice trailer and the Rainsong acoustic of your choice.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

StratCat said:


> If I lived on a boat or as my wife seems to want now, a tiny house or trailer, I would probably have only 1 guitar and it would be a carbon fiber.
> 
> At the moment, I’m resisting. Pray for me.


Always wanted to live on a boat. Seems romantic. Reality is probably something completely different.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Always wanted to live on a boat. Seems romantic. Reality is probably something completely different.


That seems idyllic! Romance might be in the air!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My neck in my Parker is carbon fibre and I love it! A whole electric guitar made from carbon fibre would be perfect, definitely not acoustic though! Hate acoustic guitars!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

With all the winter humidification care required for four (soon to be five) acoustics, I am sometimes tempted to get a CF and leave it out all winter. It would also make a great cottage and travel guitar. Maybe one wood and one CF and move the rest on to new homes...

I dunno. It's tough to do something like that because I really like my acoustics (unlike @Lola )


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> My neck in my Parker is carbon fibre and I love it! A whole electric guitar made from carbon fibre would be perfect, definitely not acoustic though! Hate acoustic guitars!


Heh, heh. Not a fan either. I think one of these is in my future.
Aristides Instruments


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> My neck in my Parker is carbon fibre and I love it! A whole electric guitar made from carbon fibre would be perfect, definitely not acoustic though!* Hate acoustic guitars!*


You will get there sometime.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> You will get there sometime.


NEVER!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> NEVER!


I will remember your post when you post your first acoustic NGD.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

I've played a few Composite carbon fibre guitars and they've surprised me in terms of volume, sustain, and consistency of tone across all the strings and registers. I also don't consider the 2 to 3 K cost out of line, especially in light of the fact that they're virtually indestructible. Consider that the newest all solid wood Petros boutique guitar called the Fiddleback Tree Grand Concert will set you back $17,500 U.S. (app. a million Canadian ). Here's a photo of the Petros.








All that said, I've no plans to buy a carbon fibre guitar anytime soon and at my age that likely means never.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guyfrets said:


> I've played a few Composite carbon fibre guitars and they've surprised me in terms of volume, sustain, and consistency of tone across all the strings and registers. I also don't consider the 2 to 3 K cost out of line, especially in light of the fact that they're virtually indestructible. Consider that the newest all solid wood Petros boutique guitar called the Fiddleback Tree Grand Concert will set you back $17,500 U.S. (app. a million Canadian ). Here's a photo of the Petros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that sure is pretty, there's no denying that. At those prices, they are only for those with lots of disposable income.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, that sure is pretty, there's not denying that. At those prices, they are only for those with lots of disposable income.


Here's a video of a Petros Yellow Rose (starting at U.S. $22,000) similar to one commissioned by Paul Simon of Simon & Garfunkel; a guy with plenty of disposable income.




In all fairness the father and son team of Bruce and Matt Petros build fabulous guitars and they have models (the Applecreek line for example) that start at $8,800 American. I think the price is justified given the exceptional quality of the instruments, both sonically and aesthetically.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guyfrets said:


> Here's a video of a Petros Yellow Rose (starting at U.S. $22,000) similar to one commissioned by Paul Simon of Simon & Garfunkel; a guy with plenty of disposable income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no doubt they are very, very nice instruments. The way they are built, there is a lot of time put into them. When you work out the hours put into one, they are not making a whole lot per hour, just a decent living.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This is gorgeous but way out of my price range. Ovation Adamas GCF, graphite and carbon fiber


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

How do you guys feel about the look of this stuff? the car guys on a forum I'm on go crazy for it, and its stupid expensive.
Carbon Fiber Gear Shift Knob - Exotic Car Gear, Inc.

I don't get the fuss really, although I appreciate its qualities from a technical point of view.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

knight_yyz said:


> This is gorgeous but way out of my price range. Ovation Adamas GCF, graphite and carbon fiber
> View attachment 150065


The maple neck and headstock binding give this guitar a unique look and make it a bridge between tradition and innovation (at least visually).











Diablo said:


> How do you guys feel about the look of this stuff? the car guys on a forum I'm on go crazy for it, and its stupid expensive.
> Carbon Fiber Gear Shift Knob - Exotic Car Gear, Inc.
> I don't get the fuss really, although I appreciate its qualities from a technical point of view.


If I could afford a Ferrari the carbon fibre gear shifter would make sense. But since I can't I'll just keep saving my pennies for the Petros or maybe a G.W.Barry.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Can they stop a bullet? That might come in handy...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> Can they stop a bullet? That might come in handy...


People shoot at you when you play guitar? Tough crowd.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> People shoot at you when you play guitar? Tough crowd.


Just the wife...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I suspect 'man-made fibre'-type guitars are going to be the future.

Once they're finished banning poplar and balsa wood (everything else long since banned), what option will they have?

Carbon fibre is the heir apparent. Like wood, it is a bunch of fibres bonded together with resin. The big difference is man controls the physical characteristics of the fibres and resin and how those fibres are laid up and oriented. With experimentation, they will be able to duplicate many of the characteristics of different wood species and even improve on some aspects. And with production volume, prices will come down. 

Of course, all of this is assuming the kids or grandkids of the kids today actually want a guitar.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My buddy plays one and loves it. Not sure which brand though. Plays and sounds really well for the limited time I played it.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

I've been wondering about what a graphite electric would be like for recording, especially the tuning stability.

















Status Graphite. The finest hand-made graphite basses and guitars. Made in England.

Hmmm, just realized that this post should be in the Electric Guitar section, sorry. Guess there's no way to delete a post?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I thought a Rainsong would be the perfect cabin/camping guitar so started looking for a used one online. Luckily I played a couple before I found one. They felt/sounded kind of dead to me. Figured I'd give it a few more years.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

tonewoody said:


> Can they stop a bullet? That might come in handy...





1SweetRide said:


> People shoot at you when you play guitar? Tough crowd.


BAck in the early 90's our band played in front of the dart boards at a local pub. Could've used the carbon-fiber for that gig if things got out of hand.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've tried a few and they honestly haven't impressed me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I assume you’re speaking here of guitars generally?


Yes, carbon fiber guitars.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Next time I talk to buddy I'll get his take on it. I don't see him playing it too often, but I think he likes taking it out on outing to the States because of the damage factor and lackthereof.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

axefiend said:


> I've been wondering about what a graphite electric would be like for recording, especially the tuning stability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how it plays or sounds but it sure is pretty!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> I don't know how it plays or sounds but it sure is pretty!


Agreed. It looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

jdto said:


> Agreed. It looks pretty damn cool.



One box of four checked


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> One box of four checked




Yup. I tried to find some sound samples, but all I get are their basses.


----------

